# 28 Day rule Spouse Visa



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I understand the rule regarding certain docs cannot be earlier than 28 days of submission. 

What is the rule in a scenario where the particular city require you to make payment at the VFS centre ONLY, and online you can ONLY pay for the IHS. After IHS is paid online you are then given a choice to book biometrics. 

In the same scenario the next available biometrics appointment is in 2-3 weeks time (by which time documents have passed the 28 days rule). 

In this scenario is the submission date the biometrics date or when you submitted application online pending payment?

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

28 days from the day you submitted the online application


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks Clever,

Latest Payslip dated: 28/11/2017
Latest Bank statement dated: 29/11/2017
IHS paid and Online application submitted on: 22/12/2017
Biometrics Appointment: 14/01/2018
All support documents will be posted on 15/01/2018.
Would the above documents submitted still be within the 28 days rule?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes

Easiest way to do date calculations with regard to visas: https://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Just to add.. 

If the first 5 bank statements were printed and stamped by the bank, then the last (latest) bank statement was printed and stamped by the bank a month later (just before submission so within 28 days rule) is that still ok considering first statements were stamped and dated much earlier and latest stamp shows month later stamp date?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

That's fine


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Great am sure this will help a lot of people answer similar question. 

Statement 1: 12 July 2017 - Date shown on bank stamp: 13/11/2017
Statement 2: 12 Aug 2017 - Date shown on bank stamp: 13/11/2017
Statement 3: 12 Sept 2017 - Date shown on bank stamp: 13/11/2017
Statement 4: 12 Oct 2017 - Date shown on bank stamp: 10/12/2017
Statement 5: 12 Nov 2017 - Date shown on bank stamp: 10/12/2017
Statement 6: 09 Dec 2017 - Date shown on bank stamp: 03/01/2018

If application is submitted online 05/01/2018 then bank statements provided should be valid right provided? ALL 6 bank statements show the 6 x salary deposited into the account which match the 6 x payslips.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, the only purpose of the bank statements is to show that all of the payslips have been deposited, so as long as you have shown the deposits for 6 months' of payslips, you're good


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If your last payslip was dated 28 November then it was more than 28 days old on 5 January.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Sorry, I'm confused - You stated in a previous reply that you submitted the application online on 22 December, but in your latest response you say 5th January?


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry guys, I wasn't referring to a particular case (i.e of mine). These are 2 different scenarios i've used to help gather answer to 28 day rule. The idea was to get answer to bank stamp dates being a month apart or more apart but last statement being within 28 days rule.

Should have made it more clear. Thanks for the replies


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

When things are stamped is irrelevant. The 28 day rule is concerned about the day you get paid. If you get paid on 29 January then your payslips, bank statement and letter of employment can be dated no earlier than 1 January.

Your payslip has to be from no earlier than 1 Jan, the bank statement must reflect that deposit and the letter of employment can be dated no earlier than 1 Jan.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok guys taken what you said above in this thread. Is the person in the scenario *within the 28 days when they have paid for their application physically at a VFS centre*?. This person is applying Under CAT A with CAT D 

*Current Account (salary):*
Bank Statement 1 covers: 10/05/2017 to 09/08/2017: Then stamped by Bank dated 09/12/2017
Bank Statement 2 covers: 10/08/2017 to 09/11/2017: Then stamped by Bank dated 09/12/2017
Bank Statement 3 covers: 10/11/2017 to 02/12/2017: Then stamped by Bank dated 09/12/2017
Bank Statement 4 covers: *03/12/2017 to 30/12/2017*: Then stamped by Bank dated 12/01/2018

*Savings Account (cash savings):*
Bank Statement 1 covers: 10/05/2017 to 09/08/2017: Then stamped by Bank dated 09/12/2017
Bank Statement 2 covers: 10/08/2017 to 09/11/2017: Then stamped by Bank dated 09/12/2017
Bank Statement 3 covers: 10/11/2017 to 02/12/2017: Then stamped by Bank dated 09/12/2017
Bank Statement 4 covers: *03/12/2017 to 11/01/2018*: Then stamped by Bank dated 12/01/2018

*Payslips:* (salaried full time employee)
Payslip 1: July, Process date: 31/07/2017
Payslip 2: Aug, Process date: 31/08/2017
Payslip 3: Sept, Process date: 30/09/2017
Payslip 4: Oct, Process date: 30/10/2017
Payslip 5: Nov, Process date: 30/11/2017
Payslip 6: Dec, Process date: 29/12/2017
All above processed payslips appear on the bank statements +/- 1 day after being processed, all deposited match the payslip. All payslips signed by Director of company along with a employee letter which mentions the employment details and also mentions the 6 payslips as genuine. Some overtime added so payslip higher on 3 different occasions, which is explained by director in employee letter 

*Application to be submitted online:* 23/01/2018
*IHS Payment to be made online: * 23/01/2018
*Application fee to be paid at VFS centre* (only option available): 02/02/2018 (bio-metrics date) 
*Support documents to be send off to Sheffield from UK: * 05/02/2018


----------



## adeel467 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Flrm 28 day rule*



nyclon said:


> When things are stamped is irrelevant. The 28 day rule is concerned about the day you get paid. If you get paid on 29 January then your payslips, bank statement and letter of employment can be dated no earlier than 1 January.
> 
> Your payslip has to be from no earlier than 1 Jan, the bank statement must reflect that deposit and the letter of employment can be dated no earlier than 1 Jan.


Can someone help me clarify the 28 day rule in my situation please.

I get paid on 17th of every month.

My wageslip shows the date as end of month i.e. for MAY - I will get paid on 17th May and my payslip will show the date as 31st May (this is just our company policy) - 

I would really appreciate if someone can tell me if for the 28 day rule, if i book my FLR M appointment in July, does it mean that my appointment cannot be later than 28 days after 17th June (payment date) or is it from 28 days from 30 June (wageslip date)

Also on some of my payslips i have been paid extra i.e bonus or overtime which clearly states it on the payslip - do I need to include them when i write my annual salary or just stick to whatever it says fixed in my contract? 

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You'll need to make sure that the last payment was not more than 28 days ago at the time of your PSC appointment. So your July appointment should be no later than the 15th. If you go by this date, your latest wage slip and bank statement showing that deposot (or partial transaction history printed by the bank, if you don't have a full statement yet) will naturally fall between into the 28 day period before your appointment.


----------



## adeel467 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. On my payslip it mentions the date as 31.05.2018 and i thought the rule was only for payslip and bank statement. 

Do you know where the home office explain or mention the 28 day rule?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's in FM-SE:

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...endix-fm-se-family-members-specified-evidence


----------



## adeel467 (Jan 8, 2015)

Still abit confused. As the rules are not quite clear to me. 

My bank statements will be upto 01 july 18 and my most recent payslip will be dated 31 june 18. I was of the assumption that under the 28 day rule i could apply up until 27 july. 

I never knew that they count the date on which the salary goes into your bank account (e.g 17 June) rather than date on payslip.


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Its the date the wage credits yout bank account.

As most ppl wage slips show the same date this doesnt normally cause confussion so in your case as is the case with everyones whose wage slips and BGC credits on bank accounts are the same date you need to go by the date your bank account is credited not your wage slip date


adeel467 said:


> Still abit confused. As the rules are not quite clear to me.
> 
> My bank statements will be upto 01 july 18 and my most recent payslip will be dated 31 june 18. I was of the assumption that under the 28 day rule i could apply up until 27 july.
> 
> I never knew that they count the date on which the salary goes into your bank account (e.g 17 June) rather than date on payslip.


Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------

